# Fire-Emblem Fan Club



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 8, 2020)

I can't believe this doesn't already exist, but it does now, so yay! Feel free to rant about fire emblem.


----------



## haneko (Apr 8, 2020)

Cipher is ending. Where am I going to get fresh, detailed, high quality artwork now? :(


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm a noob in the realm of fire emblem so i have no idea what you are talking about. I need to learn more.


----------



## M&F (Apr 8, 2020)

finally, a place where we can corral that impulse away from presently unafflicted people- ahem

so, fire emblem's been my hyperfixation for about 10 years if not more now, having supplanted Pokémon for that spot



IndigoEmmy said:


> I'm a noob in the realm of fire emblem so i have no idea what you are talking about. I need to learn more.


it is -- or was? or soon will cease to be? -- a fire emblem trading card game that circulated only in Japan, but made waves in the intl fandom because the cards have pretty nice art like 40% of the time

to wit:





hey TCoD, your favorite fremblem is lilina, whats yours


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 8, 2020)

Well now i know something new. A fire emblem trading card game. Cool art. I wish that made it to america.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 8, 2020)

Cipher never being localized is a damn shame, I adore trading card games...

My favorite fremblem is Celica because she would routinely carry for me. Close behind are her three friends (Mae, Boey, and Genny), Boyd, and Bastian.


----------



## M&F (Apr 20, 2020)

today's the 30th anniversary of Fire Emblem! on this very day in 1990, the first title in the franchise was being released for the NES in Japan

you can really tell it was the 90s because of the art


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 20, 2020)

whaaat! Yay fire emblem!!!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 21, 2020)

The photo has extreme Ralph Bakshi's Lord of the Rings energy

Man I can't believe Fire Emblem is a millenial.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 21, 2020)

Does this mean pokémon is a millenial too?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 9, 2020)

Pokemon is almost on the edge between Millenial and Gen Z, but since it was enjoyed by Millenials when it came out (on account of Gen Z not existing lmao), I'd say it's a Millenial. 

Posting to say I have finished all of Tellius and Boy What A Ride. I've already talked to some folks at lengths about my thoughts on it but here are some more (mostly about Radiant Dawn since my playthrough of Path of Radiance was stretched over at least a year). I'll limit spoilers as best I can:

-Tellius would generally benefit from better character development, especially RD. The base conversations are fantastic, but the support system is lacking to say the least. The limitations of PoR's support system are pretty sucky and aren't stated upfront. RD made support conversations matter even less since they're mostly platitudes, not really anything of substance (though obviously I suppose it would be hard to say things of substance while on the battlefield :P)
-That being said, I'm a big fan of the plot of the games and thought that stretching the whole thing over two games was a fantastic idea. All the big pressing issues of PoR were resolved nicely while still leaving enough for the sequel to run with. I also appreciated that the plot wasn't just 'must defeat bad guy bc they're Bad' but that there's a bit more narrative complexity in the fights, especially in RD, where the shifting perspectives force you to fight folks (both named and not) who are on the other protagonist's side.
-I felt the whole racism thing was very well done, and the animuses (animi?) between races served as great motivation on both sides to want to murder each other.
-Ashnard was a much better antagonist than the senators imo. The Big Bad, though cool, kinda came out of nowhere. 
-I'm a sucker for big everyone is here moments and FE10 delivered. Can't say more than that without talking spoilers.
-I have mixed feelings on the music. Sometimes it goes hard and sometimes I'm just like eh.

What are you guys's thoughts on Tellius?


----------



## M&F (Jul 10, 2020)

oh yeah, I gotta tell you guys about a thing! next week is going to see an FE Trans Week event on twitter. check out their account! they've been showcasing trans content creators the past few weeks, too

(I intend to contribute a piece, but imagine me writing anything in time to meet a deadline-)



I liek Squirtles said:


> -Tellius would generally benefit from better character development, especially RD. The base conversations are fantastic, but the support system is lacking to say the least. The limitations of PoR's support system are pretty sucky and aren't stated upfront. RD made support conversations matter even less since they're mostly platitudes, not really anything of substance (though obviously I suppose it would be hard to say things of substance while on the battlefield :P)
> -That being said, I'm a big fan of the plot of the games and thought that stretching the whole thing over two games was a fantastic idea. All the big pressing issues of PoR were resolved nicely while still leaving enough for the sequel to run with. I also appreciated that the plot wasn't just 'must defeat bad guy bc they're Bad' but that there's a bit more narrative complexity in the fights, especially in RD, where the shifting perspectives force you to fight folks (both named and not) who are on the other protagonist's side.


ahah, yes, through and through. I feel like FE9 did a fantastic job with the characters, but FE10 ultimately had to throw almost all of their lot in with the plot and also wasted some precious screentime

I feel like Tellius was really meant to be a trilogy actually, or at least it might've fared better that way... but part of why FE10 is the way it is was that intsys was damn nearly broke when they released it, so, I suppose that was never going to happen on this plane of existance anyway

also, here's what seems to be a list of characters that were actually going to have a support conversation in FE10. only an A-rank conversation, but still, recommended soundtrack: rolling in the deep. (and oh yeah, obv, the list is chock full of spoilers wrt what characters are playable, mind that if you click)



I liek Squirtles said:


> -I felt the whole racism thing was very well done, and the animuses (animi?) between races served as great motivation on both sides to want to murder each other.


I... have to highly disagree that Tellius handled racism well, but that's perhaps not the place for that kind of topic,



I liek Squirtles said:


> -Ashnard was a much better antagonist than the senators imo. The Big Bad, though cool, kinda came out of nowhere.


god yes, Ashnard is one of my favorite FE villains at all time. call it basically evil for evil's sake, but the man's panache could reach the moon and then take a piss squarely on Bryce's head from up there. agreed on the other main villain; that one's a major victim of twist ending syndrome in my book



I liek Squirtles said:


> What are you guys's thoughts on Tellius?


Tellius, oh, Tellius. the parts where the duology fails to execute on their concepts are one thing that really lands it below my franchise favorites, but when they get things right, they do so hard.


and oh yeah, fun fact: FE10 was my very first Fire Emblem game! and that experience didn't send me running for the hills, so that's how you know I was always meant to be with this hell franchise-


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 10, 2020)

Tellius could still get a third installment using the sequel hook from FE10... that or a remake of FE9.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jul 10, 2020)

MampersandF said:


> oh yeah, I gotta tell you guys about a thing! next week is going to see an FE Trans Week event on twitter. check out their account! they've been showcasing trans content creators the past few weeks, too


omg does this mean Bernadette is trans o wow.


----------



## M&F (Jul 10, 2020)

IndigoEmmy said:


> MampersandF said:
> 
> 
> > oh yeah, I gotta tell you guys about a thing! next week is going to see an FE Trans Week event on twitter. check out their account! they've been showcasing trans content creators the past few weeks, too
> ...


well, canon transness has never really been a subject that FE has breached (... for better or for worse), so the ones on the banner just have a lot of people headcanoning them as trans

... which is to say yes, bernadetta is trans-


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jul 10, 2020)

MampersandF said:


> IndigoEmmy said:
> 
> 
> > MampersandF said:
> ...



*YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BEST HEADCANNON! * (Also, claude!)
Gonna write bernadetta fanfiction!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jul 10, 2020)

my AO3 profile now.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jul 14, 2020)

I've been recruiting some friends in three houses!

*So far we have:*


Litterally everyone but lindhart, FERDINAND VON AEGIR and Annette.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Jul 21, 2020)

I wrote something for FE trans week!

HERE HERE!


----------



## JHG (Nov 4, 2021)

Together we Ride!


----------

